# Leafy Baby Blanket - Knitting, lace



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi all, so here's take two on this post. This is my most successful pattern ever - and it's free. Almost 8000 likes and over 850 projects on Ravelry only. So please enjoy, and feel free to contact me if you have any questions. http://silkandwool.eu/2012/03/06/leafy-baby-blanket/


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is beautiful, thank you for the link, have it printed off ready to try. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you so very much for the beautiful pattern. That blanket is amazing and my only hope is that my knitting ability will do your lovely pattern justice. Many thanks for your generosity, it is truly appreciated!


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Thanks for that. Have downloaded it and added it my list.


----------



## macnzacsmom (Apr 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

I love that leaf pattern stitch! It works well for anything and its so pretty for that blanket!


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful blanket. thank you for sharing the pattern.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

That's lovely!


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Love your blanket, very pretty.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

I have that pattern but haven't made it yet.


----------



## CARABELLA (Sep 9, 2011)

Love your blanket, very pretty.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks so much for the pattern. Love the design and have just the yarn for the project!


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks have printed it out already, have two babies to knit for and this will be a good change from the usual ones I knit. Its lovely


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Lovely pattern........I will have to give it a try.....thank you


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

Oh my, that is beautiful. Thank you so much.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Such a pretty design. I can see why it would be so successful! Thank you!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pattern. It's lovely.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## patmastel (Mar 2, 2012)

Thank you! It's a beauty!


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

that is beautiful, will start right away, thanks :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Parvin (Feb 8, 2014)

the instructions are in spanish? how can I do it? please advise.


----------



## Ritaw (Nov 25, 2012)

Such a beautiful design !


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Such a beautiful blanket! Thanks for sharing and providing the link!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern and work. A pleasure to view.


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi, there is a link to spanish pdf on the pattern page. The translation was done by one of the knitters.


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your blanket is gorgeous


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Lovely leaf designxx


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

Parvin said:


> the instructions are in spanish? how can I do it? please advise.


The first pattern PDF is in Englush. Look above the French PDF version.


----------



## SavvyCrafter (May 6, 2012)

I can see why the blanket is so popular. It's beautiful! Thank you for sharing your pattern.


----------



## Klockie (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern!!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Thank you for the beautiful pattern. Afghan just off the needles and I was ready for a new project!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you for your generous gift to us. I have been in limbo the past couple of days as I finished several projects and planning the next one.


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

So pretty!


----------



## sanchezs (May 19, 2011)

Thank you so much for sharing your pattern. I have two grand babies on the way and this would be so perfect.
It's very pretty.


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks! Love your blanket, you did a great job.


----------



## meyersa0 (Jan 29, 2013)

Beautiful--many thanks


----------



## leilalieva (Apr 21, 2014)

Once again, thank you all for your kind words, and do not hesitate to get in touch if you have any questions!


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you for this link. It's a beautiful blanket & pattern to have.


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful pattern, thanks for sharing,


----------



## tracey511 (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks so much, just beautiful!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

scottybearNSW said:


> Thanks for that. Have downloaded it and added it my list.


Me, too. Aloha... Bev


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Your blanket is stunning, thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Thank you very much. I made this one for a friend in a lovely mint green. The stitch pattern is lovely and it was very easy to follow the pattern.


----------



## cabbagehome (Dec 23, 2011)

Love your blanket, very pretty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Just went to ravelry to 'like' it and add it to my favorites - I already did! in 2011!! Yup, I like it!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you so much for sharing this beautiful pattern &#128158;


----------

